# New guy, new place (Marco Island)



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Believe there's a fishing club over that way, either on Marco or nearby Naples. If you can contact them I'd recommend hooking up with them as a first step... A local fishing club in my area (Miami) was my ticket all those years ago to really beginning to learn light tackle and fly fishing. For anyone in south Florida - that club is still going strong - the Tropical Anglers Club...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. There's a section to Introduce Yourself on here. May get some more responses for fishing tips/partners if you post there.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a Sanibel Island Fly Fishing Club. @Loogie can tell you more (and probably take you fishing!).


----------



## snookmaster69 (Mar 24, 2015)

vaninkc said:


> Had to copy the headline from a previous post as it was so fitting. Been on the forum for a while and finally just completed my move down to Marco for full-time residence and work. Super stoked to be down here full time, this forum/community is a wealth of information and I've been fortunate to meet some outstanding people on here. Anyway, I love slinging Flies around Marco Island and the 10,000 backcountry. Would enjoy making new friends in the area and sharing ideas as well as learn about the area in more detail. Have to run to Miami for work on Thursday but Friday on the drive back will most likely hit some spots on the Tamiami Trail too hard to resist, maybe the beach on Saturday chasing some Snook. Skiff is on order and hopefully will be built by late summer which will open up the opportunities. Always looking for like-minded friends that enjoy chasing predators on the fly. Cheers and thanks to a great community of peeps!
> [/QUO
> I live in Naples and fish down there all the time. I to have a skiff being built but not done until September. I fish a lot off my paddleboard from Capri to Chokoloskee. Need to get together and fish one day.
> Greg


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

I’m a Marco Island guy (for work, at least). During the summer I walk the beach, fly rod in hand, before work a lot. Tend to fish Choko bay a good bit from my kayak too. Would love to meet up!


----------

